# BMQ Bessborough



## west_coaster (9 Sep 2012)

BMQ is starting Sept 22 in Vancouver on weekends. My question is, when will people be notified that they qualify for this course? It is 13 days until day 1


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Sep 2012)

west_coaster said:
			
		

> BMQ is starting Sept 22 in Vancouver on weekends. My question is, when will people be notified that they qualify for this course? It is 13 days until day 1



Have you shown up for a parade night at your unit yet? They would tell you then.


----------

